# New horse owner



## taclyn (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi my name is Traci. My family just got a horse so I'm here to learn everything I can about horses.


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

hello welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse Forum!  
Nice to meet you!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Traci.  

Tell us a bit about your horse. :wink: Name, color, breed, height etc


----------



## taclyn (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.
Chloe is 3 years old. She is a chesnut paint and quarter house. She has not had much training but we were walking her and petting her. She is pretty nice except she is bossy about her food.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  congrats on your new horse! she sounds really cute, do you have any pictures?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the HF! Have heaps of fun posting and reading as I know I do. Good luck with your horse. :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

the new horse sounds cute! welcome to the forum.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^^

Haha


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

